# EMS and knees



## gradygirl

I just found out that I may have torn the meniscal cartilage in my knee and I am a little concerned as to how this injury, even if fixed, will affect my performances as an EMT. I haven't done many transports, so I don't yet fully know how much demand is put on an transporting EMT's knees.

Could anyone give me a better idea? :unsure: 

*I am not an active responder at the moment, as I am back home in GA and school is out.*


----------



## emt4life

I am not quite sure about that injury in particular, but as one who has dealt with a different knee injury I can suggest a couple of things.  First, follow your doctors instructions diligently, you don't want to screw the knee up even more than it already is.  Once your doctor thinks you are ready, get into physical therapy, they are mean at the time, but they work wonders.  At one point I couldn't even walk up and down stairs without pain, after physical therapy I haven't had a problem.  I had to fight for physical therapy with my insurance company, but it was completely worth it.  Once you are healed to the point that you do not need physical therapy, join a gym to keep up the strength, and consider contacting a personal trainer, they are specialists on dealing with people's different needs and can make sure you don't injure your just healed knee. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## Stevo

yeah i've only one outta two menisci (plural?) now too TCERT1987, i just hop a lot...

~S~


----------



## joemt

I have tears in the Meniscus (sp?) in both knees..... the #1 problem that I have is that on occassion, when I'm kneeling down (talking with a patient, picking something up, etc)... my knee "locks" in position.  The muscles spasm, and it's there, and very painful for quite some time... once I relax and the muscles relax as well, it's fine.... well, theres some residual dull pain for a while, but I can get up and walk.  As for a cure... don't know of one beyond possible surgery, but as you stated, you're still not ever back to 100%.  I've decided not to do surgery.... as I only have the problem on rare occassions.


----------



## disassociative

Ha; I thought this was a "How to" on getting a promotion.


----------



## Wingnut

disassociative said:
			
		

> Ha; I thought this was a "How to" on getting a promotion.


 

ROFLMFAO :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

*dies*

OMG I needed that...................Thank you!


----------



## disassociative

disassociative said:
			
		

> Ha; I thought this was a "How to" on getting a promotion.



I'm not laughing--I want that pay raise!


----------



## Wingnut

disassociative said:
			
		

> I'm not laughing--I want that pay raise!


 
Well with that approach you'll either get fired or get 2 raises!!


----------



## disassociative

I mean cmon; what EMS Manager wouldn't give you a raise for scrubbing
his floor? Oh, what were you guys thinking? Wait a minute--don't answer that, shame on you.


----------



## gradygirl

disassociative said:
			
		

> Wait a minute--don't answer that, shame on you.



Apparently, you might not be far off. I just found out that I've been dubbed the Uniformed Emergency Services Personnel :censored: by my partners because the cops, firefighters, and medics always prefer to talk to me on scene. *Thanks a lot Delmar, Christina, and Dan.*


----------



## gradygirl

Ok kiddies, enough debauchery for this post. I just got the "diagnosis" from my doc and he says it's a torn medial meniscus. He only _says_ it is because the MRI was clean. So, I now go through exploratory arthroscopic surgery on the 31st.  :glare:

Oh :censored: I'm a lieutenant now. Rock on.


----------



## Wingnut

Good Luck!!!! I feel for you, really I do!


----------



## gradygirl

Surgery was at about 4pm today. I'm "walking" already!

No mistaking which knee.

The third poke hole seems so high...


----------



## fireelfnremtp

*Good Luck*

I can feel for ya.  I have dislocated both knees on different occations.  Amazing sight looking down and seeing the patella rotated outward.  Especially when it is my own. :wacko: Got the left one scoped 11 years ago and just needed physical therapy on the right.  The biggest thing is to keep in shape and good weight control.  I am always going to have problems w/them, but now that I am on a regular exersise program and a better diet I have lost 110 pounds.  That did wonders for them.  I have been in emergency services for almost 20 years between fire and EMS.  The last 11 w/the knee issue hanging over my head.  It slowed me down only when I let it.  Keep in shape and you should be fine. Good Luck!


----------



## firescapes

*knees*

Yeah its a common thing for first responders...this kind of injury... I did 25yrs on a big city Fire Dept. and I have injured both knees...surgery on one for the same injury you speak of and my acl was a 1/4 way torn through...if you can stay away from the knife then by all means do so....attitude has a lot to do with living and working with these injuries ...,my knees still aggrevate me but hey you learn to live with them and know your injury and how to work with it.Ive been retired 6yrs now and blew my left knee apart all over again from the orginal injury 17 yrs previous...I did my own therapy and i walk and hike and cut wood in the bush amongst many other things now....the doctor rechecked my acl and somehow miraculously it has healed...this is very rare....so alot is to do with attitude...follow your doc's advise but hey...don't baby it too much...your knee will tell you if you are overdoing it...listen to your body...hang in there...Regards


----------



## griz1974

*4 surgerys down 1 to go*

i have had 4 surgeries on one knee so far and now they tell i need 1 more . my best suggestion is protect your knee as best as possible do underwater exercise it has resistance but not the weight and follow your pt to the numbers i didnt but if u do u will be ok


----------



## jayemt05

They always say lift with your legs and not your back, but they never told me about the knee problems!  This is my 30th year in EMS and my right knee is shot.  After a scope in '96 the surgeon said I had the knee of a 70 yr old and only a replacement would help, so I keep limping along.  Exercise (a stationary bike helps me) and good luck!


----------



## firescapes

*Knees*



jayemt05 said:


> They always say lift with your legs and not your back, but they never told me about the knee problems!  This is my 30th year in EMS and my right knee is shot.  After a scope in '96 the surgeon said I had the knee of a 70 yr old and only a replacement would help, so I keep limping along.  Exercise (a stationary bike helps me) and good luck!



One thing I use on occasion that may help you is a knee support,the kind that is a wrap around with velcro much like the material used for BP,it has a hole at the knee so the knee can flex and just gives that added bit of support...they are inexspensive around $20 and worth every penny.They are not cumbersome and you can do your regular job wearing it under your uniform pants and it is not even visible to anyone...its worth checking out....regards Paul


----------



## jayemt05

I agree 100%.  I do use a knee stabilizer/wrap thing similar to the one you described.  It does make a difference.  The older I get the more I worry, one misstep can end your career!  But, you can't dwell on it, one day at a time.


----------



## BossyCow

I use a knee stabilizer as well.  There is an upside though.  I have been able to use my knee as a good teaching tool for "What is crepitus?"


----------



## babygirl2882

Ya I have horrible knee promblems (both knees too) I have thrown out my knees so many times but last year after an accident on a zip line my knee wans't healing I went to my doctor who sent my over to a orthopeics? or something like that and they got me knee braces....I can't really wear them under pants with people being able to tell but they have worked wonders! If you can get them or at least do tapping it will help alot!


----------

